# SonyEricsson P900 & Gentoo

## mallchin

I thought I'd start a thread for SonyEricsson's latest P900 PDA/Cellphone and what uses it has for Linux users; there are already a couple of excellent P900 & Linux pages available (google: P900 linux) but I am sure some specific Gentoo related information would help. 

I'm still in the process of putting notes together myself and will post here when done but wondered if anyone had heard of p3nfs or has a link to an ebuild? This app lets one mount the P900 filesystem (via irda/bluetooth/gprs) at  a mountpoint; neat 'aye!

If anyone has any useful tips/tricks please post here!

----------

## Crg

 *mallchin wrote:*   

> I thought I'd start a thread for SonyEricsson's latest P900 PDA/Cellphone and what uses it has for Linux users; there are already a couple of excellent P900 & Linux pages available (google: P900 linux) but I am sure some specific Gentoo related information would help. 
> 
> I'm still in the process of putting notes together myself and will post here when done but wondered if anyone had heard of p3nfs or has a link to an ebuild? This app lets one mount the P900 filesystem (via irda/bluetooth/gprs) at  a mountpoint; neat 'aye!
> 
> If anyone has any useful tips/tricks please post here!

 

Hey.  Not impressed with the P900's imap "support".  Other than that it's a very nice phone.  Buy and install tracker on it and it makes it better (particularly the taskman app  :Smile:  )

Got multisync working with it but it tends to double up address book entries when you sync between the phone and evolution.

I can make you a p3nfs ebuild if you want one.

----------

## sirro

 *mallchin wrote:*   

> I'm still in the process of putting notes together myself and will post here when done but wondered if anyone had heard of p3nfs or has a link to an ebuild?

 

I made one today: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=37010

----------

## nevynxxx

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hey.  Not impressed with the P900's imap "support".  
> 
> 

 

Why? I'm seriously considerin this phone when I get the chance, but this would kill half the functionality for me, the T300 seems to do IMAP ok, have they broke it or was it broke and I didn't notice?

----------

## Crispy Beef

Would be very interested in feedback about this phone too.  Have narrowed my choice down to either the P900 or the Sendo X which has a very similar set of functions.

My main reason to upgrade to a phone like this is good email handling etc.

----------

## chockymonster

 *Quote:*   

> Have narrowed my choice down to either the P900 or the Sendo X which has a very similar set of functions.

 

I had the same choice, fortunately I know someone that works for symbian so got a chance to play. p900 is far better than the sendo!

----------

## mallchin

 *sirro wrote:*   

>  *mallchin wrote:*   I'm still in the process of putting notes together myself and will post here when done but wondered if anyone had heard of p3nfs or has a link to an ebuild? 
> 
> I made one today: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=37010

 

Excellent, I'll give it a go now!

I've had problems relaying through O2's proxy and putty can't connect; this is a real shame... maybe O2 can open some ports for me  :Rolling Eyes: 

emerge p3nfs  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## mallchin

 *chockymonster wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Have narrowed my choice down to either the P900 or the Sendo X which has a very similar set of functions. 
> 
> I had the same choice, fortunately I know someone that works for symbian so got a chance to play. p900 is far better than the sendo!

 

I agree, the P900 is a fantastic phone.

I had seen friends purchase the P800 prior to this and felt it was lacking aesthetics -- too much plastic. The P900 is what the P800 should have been, and I feel unfortunate for those that didn't hold out. SE should (imho)  release the newer UIQ 2.1 features for the P800, we'll see.

----------

## Joffer

 *mallchin wrote:*   

> SE should (imho)  release the newer UIQ 2.1 features for the P800, we'll see.

 

They sure should.. unfortionatly they haven't.. yet... and I'm one of those with the "old" P800  :Sad: 

----------

## mallchin

 *Joffer wrote:*   

>  *mallchin wrote:*   SE should (imho)  release the newer UIQ 2.1 features for the P800, we'll see. 
> 
> They sure should.. unfortionatly they haven't.. yet... and I'm one of those with the "old" P800 

 

My friends have given up on thier P800's and gone back to Nokia...

----------

## billium

Slightly off topic.

I have one of these phones on Orange and I've had a few software errors.  One is some times when answering a call there is no sound at either end!

Also a word of warning, the screen breaks very easily .. I'm glad Orange gave me a years free insurance  :Smile: 

I'm still trying the bluetooth stuff  .. will try the link in this thread.

Billy

----------

## mallchin

I'm using a Nokia 6600 now; The P900 was a bit too bulky and I couldn't get it working on Orange.

So, I'm on a new quest to get sync'ing working with Symbian Series 60 OS  :Smile: 

I can already send/receive files/sms messages using bluetooth...

----------

## Joffer

 *mallchin wrote:*   

> I'm using a Nokia 6600 now; The P900 was a bit too bulky and I couldn't get it working on Orange.
> 
> So, I'm on a new quest to get sync'ing working with Symbian Series 60 OS 
> 
> I can already send/receive files/sms messages using bluetooth...

 You find P900 too bulky and 6600 not? Hmmm.. strange!

----------

## Joffer

 *mallchin wrote:*   

> I'm using a Nokia 6600 now; The P900 was a bit too bulky and I couldn't get it working on Orange.
> 
> So, I'm on a new quest to get sync'ing working with Symbian Series 60 OS 
> 
> I can already send/receive files/sms messages using bluetooth...

 You find P900 too bulky and 6600 not? Hmmm.. strange!

----------

## mallchin

The 6600 is much smaller then the P900 and more ergonmically designed.

It's a phone with a PDA, not a PDA a phone; It makes all the difference.

----------

## malloc

Just to remind everyone that the P910 has been released, and it's slightly smaller than the P900. Plus it brings the latest symbian version...

Goody goody (except for the bloody unbearable price)...

----------

## Joffer

 *malloc wrote:*   

> Just to remind everyone that the P910 has been released, and it's slightly smaller than the P900. Plus it brings the latest symbian version...
> 
> Goody goody (except for the bloody unbearable price)...

 And it has a QWERTY keyboard  :Smile: 

----------

## malloc

 *Joffer wrote:*   

>  *malloc wrote:*   Just to remind everyone that the P910 has been released, and it's slightly smaller than the P900. Plus it brings the latest symbian version...
> 
> Goody goody (except for the bloody unbearable price)... And it has a QWERTY keyboard 

 

Oh so very true...I forgot that one. And from what i've seen the keyboard even looks good  :Smile: 

/me is off heisting a bank to get some dough to buy that beautiful device   :Laughing: 

----------

## SNo0py

The P910i is a great phone... but I can't get mail over GPRS working  :Sad: 

----------

## mallchin

I have a Nokia 6600 now, a happy medium between a phone and a PDA  :Smile: 

SNo0py, is it just mail not working? Have you tried a different app as some are a bit buggy.

----------

## SNo0py

Opera and the build in WAP browser are working fine... and retrieving E-Mail too. But I'm not able to send mails.

Which is no real big issue, because I can use Webmail  :Wink: 

----------

